# Qual é o local mais seco e o mais chuvoso da Península Ibérica ?



## Mário Barros (2 Nov 2010 às 20:05)

Qual é o local mais seco e o mais chuvoso da Península Ibérica ?

Suponho que o mais seco deverá ser no SE e o mais chuvoso a NW.


----------



## Z13 (3 Nov 2010 às 12:16)

Sem qualquer tipo de dados e apenas empiricamente, aponto para o mais seco na província de Almeria e o mais chuvoso nas Asturias, Cantábria ou País Vasco. Tudo em Espanha!


----------



## MSantos (3 Nov 2010 às 12:24)

Z13 disse:


> Sem qualquer tipo de dados e apenas empiricamente, aponto para o mais seco na província de Almeria e o mais chuvoso nas Asturias, Cantábria ou País Vasco. Tudo em Espanha!



Sim também me parece que ambos sejam em Espanha, tal como o lugar mais frio e o lugar mais quente da Península Ibérica.


----------



## belem (3 Nov 2010 às 12:25)

Isso depende do que se entende por P. Ibérica...
Se é para incluir as suas ilhas, o local mais seco não fica em Almeria ( antes nas Canárias), nem o mais húmido fica na cordilheira cantábrica ( antes nos Açores).


----------



## AnDré (3 Nov 2010 às 12:53)

Este tópico é capaz de ajudar à discussão:

 Local mais húmido de Portugal


Se tivermos em conta as ilhas, parece-me que não há lugar na Península Ibérica que ultrapasse os 6000mm, como é o caso do Pico, nos Açores.

Quanto ao continente, o melhor que temos é Leonte com >3400mm anuais.


----------



## MSantos (3 Nov 2010 às 14:05)

belem disse:


> Isso depende do que se entende por P. Ibérica...
> Se é para incluir as suas ilhas, o local mais seco não fica em Almeria ( antes nas Canárias), nem o mais húmido fica na cordilheira cantábrica ( antes nos Açores).



Caro Belem os Açores e as Canárias nunca fizeram parte da península Ibérica, fazem parte de Portugal e de Espanha respectivamente mas jamais farão parte da Ibéria


----------



## duero (3 Nov 2010 às 14:11)

belem disse:


> Isso depende do que se entende por P. Ibérica...
> Se é para incluir as suas ilhas, o local mais seco não fica em Almeria ( antes nas Canárias), nem o mais húmido fica na cordilheira cantábrica ( antes nos Açores).



Considero que mas lluvioso no quiere decir mas húmedo, depende de muchas cosas, como distribución de la precipitación a lo largo del año o días de lluvia.

De la península considero que el mas húmedo debe estar en el Noroeste de NAVARRA, en zona limítrofe al PAÍS VASCO, como ARTIKUTZA, donde caen mas de 2000 mm al año, pero con todos los meses mas de 100 mm, mismo no existe mínimo de verano, y los días de lluvia son numerosos.

En ANDALUCIA, locales como GRAZALEMA tienen cerca de 3000 mm al año, pero los meses de verano pueden ser muy secos, en Julio y Agosto no caen mas de 15 mm por mes. Junio no llega a 50 mm y las temperaturas son mas altas y los días de lluvia mas escasos.

Embora GRAZALEMA puede llover mas que ARTIKUTZA, pero el local navarro supera en días de lluvia y sobre todo en precipitaciones de verano.
Sin duda ARTIKUTZA es mas húmedo aunque llueva menos.


----------



## Pek (3 Nov 2010 às 15:16)

Cabo de Gata-Faro (41 msnm, Almeria, 1961-2003): *149 mm* al año 

Fornelos de Montes (750 msnm, Pontevedra, 1971-2000): *3283 mm* al año. No confundir con la estación de Fornelos de Montes a 360 msnm, son estaciones diferentes.

Dodro-A Poza (250 msnm, A Coruña, 1971-2000): *3069 mm* al año. Esa zona a más altitud tiene que ser uno de los claros candidatos peninsulares máximos. Hay una estación en la zona a algo más de 600 msnm en que llueve bastante más que en Dodro, pero todavía no hay una serie larga fiable para comparar. 

Lógicamente, a mayor altitud las precipitaciones serán mayores. Hay zonas con estimaciones que rondan, e incluso superan, los 4000 mm, y no sólo en Galicia, también en zonas de Navarra bien orientadas y a cierta altitud (totalizadores con series antiguas, 61-80 más o menos, superiores a 3300 y 3400 mm al año a unos 1400-1500 msnm. El Pirineo Navarro llega hasta los 2500 msnm de altitud máxima), por ejemplo. Ahí también hay que tener en cuenta la dificultad para calcular las precipitaciones totales anuales porque gran parte de éstas caen en forma de nieve y en espesores por episodio bestiales.

Según la información de que dispongo, Leonte (860 msnm. 1971-2000): *2862 mm* al año, aunque existen dudas sobre si habrá algún tipo de desviación atípica ya que pasó de 3103 mm en 1961-1990 a 2862 en 1971-2000. Portela do Homem, 3039 mm para el período 1961-1990. 

Si nos referimos a precipitación veraniega no hay color (junio, julio y agosto en mm). Dos ejemplos sin rebuscar mucho:

Artikutza (660 msnm, Navarra. 1971-2000): *146*; *170*; *151*
Oiartzun-Arditurri (280 msnm, Guipúzcoa. 1961-1990): 123; 133; 160

P.D.: Magnífico lo de Açores


----------



## AnDré (3 Nov 2010 às 23:58)

Pek disse:


> Según la información de que dispongo, Leonte (860 msnm. 1971-2000): *2862 mm* al año, aunque existen dudas sobre si habrá algún tipo de desviación atípica ya que pasó de 3103 mm en 1961-1990 a 2862 en 1971-2000. Portela do Homem, 3039 mm para el período 1961-1990.



É de facto um grande corte na precipitação.
E se tivermos em conta que no periodo 1941/70, a precipitação em Leonte era de 3522,2mm, o corte é ainda maior.
*-660,2mm em 30 anos*!!


----------



## PapoilaVerde (23 Dez 2019 às 20:01)

https://m.diariodecadiz.es/noticias...book.com&utm_medium=smm&utm_campaign=noticias


----------



## belem (23 Dez 2019 às 20:38)

O mais chuvoso deverá ser a montanha principal da Ilha do Pico, e o mais seco, o  Cabo de Gata (isto tendo em conta o território que fica dentro da Placa Euroasiática).
Se incluirmos as Canárias (já na Placa Africana,), aí provavelmente teremos locais mais secos que o Cabo de Gata.
Desconheço o que chove nas Ilhas Selvagens, mas não me admirava que chovesse menos que no Cabo de Gata, (mas possivelmente lá deverá chover um pouco mais do que nos locais mais secos das Canárias).


----------



## N_Fig (23 Dez 2019 às 21:08)

No Atlas Climático da Península Ibérica, feito pela AEMET e pelo IPMA, refere-se que o lugar mais chuvoso é Leonte com 2863,9 mm e o mais seco é Almería com 195,9 mm


----------



## frederico (25 Dez 2019 às 18:34)

AnDré disse:


> É de facto um grande corte na precipitação.
> E se tivermos em conta que no periodo 1941/70, a precipitação em Leonte era de 3522,2mm, o corte é ainda maior.
> *-660,2mm em 30 anos*!!



O Baixo Alentejo também teve valentes cortes na precipitação, de 50 a 100 mm! Imagino como será a normal que inclua as duas últimas décadas...


----------



## frederico (25 Dez 2019 às 18:38)

Em Portugal Continental parece-me que estes são os locais candidatos a sítio mais seco com menos de 450 ou mesmo 400 mm de média anual:

- Cabo de Santa Maria, Faro
- Vale do Guadiana nos concelhos de Mértola e Serpa e vales das ribeiras que são afluentes.
- Vale do Tejo na zona do Tejo Internacional e vale do rio Erges.
- Vale do rio Águeda, Barca de Alva, vale do Douro até pelo menos ao Pocinho e tramo final do vale do Coa e afluentes.


----------

